# Tale of two Theaters



## Tom Ruddell (Jan 9, 2008)

Piko's Bijou Theater (#62233) is a good addition to most any garden railroad. And if you want to add some originality to the "entertainment" fare, it's pretty easy to do with a computer and some graphics software. Your creative output can be sent by .pdf to a local sign shop for printing out on weather-resistant peel-off adhesive vinyl. Then just cut and paste.

The Bethlehem Central's version of "sin city," down in the lowest part of the railroad, has had the DeeVIL Theater amongst its dens of iniquity since the City of Poverty was introduced to the railroad's metaphor in 2001. Inspired by the Poverty Chapter of the Legion of Indecency, the DeeVIL's current offering hits a record low in lurid, lascivious, licentious, and lewd "entertainment." The XXX hit "Total Depravity" scrapes new bottom, although the box office lines are expected to be almost as long for "Chainsaw Massacre Week," coming soon.










Recently, howsomever, a second Piko Theater was acquired as an addition to the metaphors in Bethlehem. Needless to say, the showings at the Angelic Theater are at the farthest extreme from what the Poverterians think of as entertainment. 










While the DeeVIL is next door the "Why Not?" bar (a Pola kit), the Angelic is next to Dan's Burger (Piko 2227) where theater-goers in Bethlehem can stop by after the show for the best burgers in town. There was no need to change the sign on Dan's Burger because, in keeping with the BCR's biblical metaphor, Dan's Burger actually is run by a guy named David and the eatery is named after the Tribe of Dan, one of the 12 Tribes of Israel.

There are other "conversions" that follow the railroad's theme. The Black Hills Saloon (Piko 62223) was turned into the Poverty Depository for Old Unwanted Parents and Piko's Boilerhouse (#62017) became the Rave Club where teens get in at half price after midnight. Some billboards distributed around the layout are solidly satirical, such as Bugsy Adenoid's candidacy for mayor of Poverty ("Put Your Confidence in a Real Confidence Man") and a lawyer named Deeppockets whipping up a class-action suit against those who tried to convince people they should stop smoking ("Call 1-800-Lets-Sue").

If anyone's interested in the theater signage or any of the Bethlehem Central's other "artwork," I'll be happy to send a .pdf or two.

Tom Ruddell
Bethlehem Central Railroad
Midland City (Dothan), Alabama
http://gardenrailwayministry.com


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

Minor nitpick...the buildings look good...but as to the 'blank green' space between and around them...shouldn't that be like a parking lot or weeds or something? Especially with the Deevil Theater. Or are more buildings planned?


----------



## Tom Ruddell (Jan 9, 2008)

Good point, ThinkerT.

The pic was shot in haste while members of the BCR's "Extra Board" were putting buildings away after an operating session yesterday. The Rave Club sits in that empty space and it had just been loaded in the storage cart. 

I do need to make the scene look more scruffy, though, so I'll be adding some weeds and litter and maybe even a little graffiti. Also you've inspired me to stop scrubbing off mold and mildew off the walls and sidewalks of Poverty. From now on, it'll just enhance the look of the place! 

Thanks for the great input!

Tom Ruddell
Bethlehem Central Railroad
Midland City (Dothan), Alabama
http://www.gardenrailwayministry.com 








http://www.gardenrailwayministry.com/


----------



## Al McEvoy (Jan 3, 2008)

Cool idea Tom. The Deevil Theater definitely needs some seedy characters out front instead of the children and nicely dressed lady. Maybe some "working girls" and some pimps and bums.


----------



## Tom Ruddell (Jan 9, 2008)

Gotta go back to the Homies home page, Al. All kinds of characters can be found there! 

Initially, I figured a mom taking two small children to see such an abominable movie would be about par for the course in Poverty. But you're right, she's much too-well dressed. I think I'll move her to the Angelic Theater along with the kid who isn't crying, then find a bimbo to be the mom at the DeeVIL 

Speaking of "working girls," one is on call on the front porch of the Why Not? bar to the left of the DeeVIL. She's negotiating with a D.O.M. in a raincoat. 

Thanks, Al, for helping with the BCR's "continuous improvement Program," !!!

Tom Ruddell
Bethlehem Central Railroad 
Midland City (Dothan), Alabama
http:llwww.gardenrailwayministry.com


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

"If she doesn't scare you, no evil thing will! 
Cruella! Cruella DeVille!"


----------



## Tom Ruddell (Jan 9, 2008)

Torby: 

There's a rumor going around Poverty that Cruella will be a shoo-in next time Bugsy Adenoid runs for mayor 

Tom Ruddell
Bethlehem Central Railroad
Midland City (Dothan), Alabama
http://www.gardenrailwayministry.com





http://www.gardenrailwayministry.com/


----------



## on30gn15 (May 23, 2009)

That metaphor theme is kinda cool.


----------

